# Sticky  Questions about Morocco II



## filsdupetit

Tetwani said:


> That's your problem. I just repeat what studies showed.
> Moroccans are a majority of amazigh and if that means to you that we should hate the minorities like the Nazies did, you are the racist. :nuts:


I'm not talking about minority! i'm talking about the concept of purity:



> Pure arabs in Morocco


that's a concept that have been i think forgot after the nazies experiance... i hope you realize that saying PURE SOMETHING doesen't make any sens! what do you mean genetically? the studies showed that it's not true! what do you mean by pure? that have never been copulating with another ethnic group? you know very well that there is not even one single persone in the world that is only from one ethnic group!
The whole thing is a non sens! so please cut the crap, we are all moroccans with different cultural(not genetic) influances, that's what make us special! period!


----------



## reddicjohnson

I have been reading this post very long and I knew something nice information about Moroco II , its really great to know me about this country, its really wonderful country.


----------



## CasaMor

hhouse, your answer is here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86819315#post86819315


----------



## Redalinho

What was the % of arab and berber speakers in Morocco before European occupation ?


----------



## Lizzio

Redalinho said:


> What was the % of arab and berber speakers in Morocco before European occupation ?


Probably around 70 to 85% Berber and 15 to 30% Arabic. Before the occupation Berber tribes were ruling the land, sometimes in combination with Arab tribes or Sultans when this happened they became dynasties.


----------



## The-s

*Latest posts, moved: Here.*


----------



## dcasataza

*توضيحات حول طلب الترخيص للتصوير ب "الدرون" في المغرب ؟*


----------



## domtoren

*Is Morocco really so GREEN?*

Hello, recently there ware articles in the papers about national World Overshoot Days which means that if everybody on earth lived like the ..... (inhabitants of a given country) the yearly production of resources the planet produces would be finished on .... (the day stated). It is clear that rich countries with an energy-inbtensive lifestyle like Qatar, the Emirates, Luxembourg, USA and also Holland, Sweden exhaust quickly the resources, so they live now on debt of the production for future generations. 
https://www.overshootday.org/newsroom/country-overshoot-days/

I saw that many middle and low income countries have relative high rankings on this list (= they exhaust resources relatively early) and Morocco is after Vietnam the one which is most parsimonious, its overshoot day is December 17. Is there any explanation for that? It would be explainable if people in your country lived like most of the world lived 500 years ago but to judge from the contents of the Moroccan SSC forum this is definitely not the case. Has your country found a way to make modern lifestyle with cars, generalized use of electricity etc. and a low ecological footprint compatible? Or is the modern lifestyle the privilege of the happy few, a small percentage of the population, and does the big majority live like shown here?: 
https://varlamov.ru/211218.html urban living for the poor 

https://varlamov.ru/237819.html rural living in the desert 

https://varlamov.ru/231472.html in Europe we would call it recycling or circular economy but here it's probably more a question of survival for the people shown in this post

If that's the case it's easily explainable but if not, if most people in Morocco have access to carbon emitting things like cars, electricity, home appliances, airplane usage (accused here of causing earth warming and resources depletion) and if energy-intensive industries and industrialized agriculture exist in Morocco HOW does your country manage to get such a low footprint? Does the concept of "green energy" or "renewables" exist in your country? 

Thanks for answering me!


----------



## domtoren

dcasataza said:


> *توضيحات حول طلب الترخيص للتصوير ب "الدرون" في المغرب ؟*


Interesting, and is speaking "marokkansky surzyk" normal in your country? In this film appears a curious mixture of French and Arabic, in Ukraine there is a mixture language called "surzyk" (named after a kind of bread made from different cereals, usually what remains for the destitute) which combines Ukrainian and Russian (in Czar and Soviet times Russian was predominant and heavily influenced (or polluted) the Ukrainian language), now Ukrainian purists want to replace Russian words by pure Ukrainian ones and limit usage of Russian in public life, is there anything similar going on in your country or is that theme not important for your government?


----------



## Superanouar

domtoren said:


> Hello, recently there ware articles in the papers about national World Overshoot Days which means that if everybody on earth lived like the ..... (inhabitants of a given country) the yearly production of resources the planet produces would be finished on .... (the day stated). It is clear that rich countries with an energy-inbtensive lifestyle like Qatar, the Emirates, Luxembourg, USA and also Holland, Sweden exhaust quickly the resources, so they live now on debt of the production for future generations.
> https://www.overshootday.org/newsroom/country-overshoot-days/
> 
> I saw that many middle and low income countries have relative high rankings on this list (= they exhaust resources relatively early) and Morocco is after Vietnam the one which is most parsimonious, its overshoot day is December 17. Is there any explanation for that? It would be explainable if people in your country lived like most of the world lived 500 years ago but to judge from the contents of the Moroccan SSC forum this is definitely not the case. Has your country found a way to make modern lifestyle with cars, generalized use of electricity etc. and a low ecological footprint compatible? Or is the modern lifestyle the privilege of the happy few, a small percentage of the population, and does the big majority live like shown here?:
> https://varlamov.ru/211218.html urban living for the poor
> 
> https://varlamov.ru/237819.html rural living in the desert
> 
> https://varlamov.ru/231472.html in Europe we would call it recycling or circular economy but here it's probably more a question of survival for the people shown in this post
> 
> If that's the case it's easily explainable but if not, if most people in Morocco have access to carbon emitting things like cars, electricity, home appliances, airplane usage (accused here of causing earth warming and resources depletion) and if energy-intensive industries and industrialized agriculture exist in Morocco HOW does your country manage to get such a low footprint? Does the concept of "green energy" or "renewables" exist in your country?
> 
> Thanks for answering me!


There are several reasons behind the relatively low environmental footprint in Morocco. The main one is the average living standard that is still rather low. Even if infrastructures underwent massive improvements during last decade, there is still relatively few cars per capita for instance (75 for 1000 people, lower than Algeria and even Egypt). Same thing in agriculture. Efforts were made to modernize agricultures (Plan Maroc Vert) but still, Moroccan agriculture remains overwhelmingly traditionnal. Many small producer do not even irrigate their land. 

On the other hand, since there is no oil production in Morocco, the country launched in early 2010s an ambitious plan to diversify the energy mix. The goal was to reach 42% of renewable energy in 2020, and this objective will be met and even exceeded in all likelihood (you should have a look at this section). Other environmental policies were implemented at the same time, like banning plastic bags, building water treatment plants in big cities. 



domtoren said:


> Interesting, and is speaking "marokkansky surzyk" normal in your country? In this film appears a curious mixture of French and Arabic, in Ukraine there is a mixture language called "surzyk" (named after a kind of bread made from different cereals, usually what remains for the destitute) which combines Ukrainian and Russian (in Czar and Soviet times Russian was predominant and heavily influenced (or polluted) the Ukrainian language), now Ukrainian purists want to replace Russian words by pure Ukrainian ones and limit usage of Russian in public life, is there anything similar going on in your country or is that theme not important for your government?


Well, to be precise, Moroccan people do not speak Arabic. Most of them, mainly in cities and plains, speak a language colloquially called Moroccan "darija" (the other part speaking Berber languages), which is as distantly related to Standard Arabic as Spanish is to Italian for instance. Moroccan darija's vocabulary and grammar reflects our history. It is a mix of Arabic, Berber, French and even Spanish. In Southern Morocco, people use more Berber-borowed word, whereas people from the upper class, especially in cities like Casablanca, like to show how fluent they are in French by mixing French and darija. A lot of darija purists find this way to mix French and Darija both ugly and disgraceful. However, the legitimacy of Arabic is disputed ... so, to be short, this is a tricky issue in Morocco with no easy answer.


----------



## bathman

...


----------



## A380B747A340B777

Hi everyone;

I’m going to Morocco in September for the very first time and I would like to ask some questions about your country hoping someone can reply me back.

I have tried to buy ticket for the high speed train (from Casablanca to Tanger) on the official web site. 

Unfortunately, all my credit cards (visa, MasterCard) were rejected. I do not know the reason. Perhaps because there are non Moroccan cards.

Is there any other place on Internet where I can purchase the tickets besides ONCF??

Which cities do you recommend to visit? 

I’m considering Tanger, Tetuan, The blue city, faz, Marrakech, Casablanca and Merzouga. Since I’m only going 16 days, I do not know if I will have time for Rabat.

Where is the best place to visit / make a tour / stay in the Sahara??

How should I move between cities??

Bus, airplane, car?? Which way of transportation do you suggest. 

My plan is going to the north and then going down. 

Hope you can help me. I would really appreciate your help.

Regards


----------

